# Cylinder Mounting Help



## goosta (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey guys! Wondering if anyone can help point me in the right direction on this.

I'm a complete newbie with pneumatics... I ordered a couple cylinders on eBay from china. I'm hoping they will arrive in time, but either way I am having a hard time finding mounting hardware for them.

I assuming I need a rod clevis for each but I am having a hard time figuring out the thread size.

These are the 2 cylinders I bought:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161130899114
Rod Thread Diameter : 7.9mm/0.3''

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161130911861
Thread Rod Dia : 8mm (Approx.)

I listed the thread rod diameter, which I think is the info I need, right? If anyone has used these or has an idea on what I need, I would really appreciate it!

Thank you!


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

It looks like the threads on the rod are 8mm for both. This is why I usually avoid the Chinese stuff, the ads are usually too vague.


----------



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

8mm is probably the same as 5/16. Check automationdirect.com or mcmaster.com for mounting hardware.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

the rod diameter would be the actual rod that goes in and out, that would make sense since it looks about the same size as the 8mm / 5/16 inch tubing i have, the thread I can believe to be 8mm on the rod itself but the mounting nut thread on bottom and top would be much bigger, and that is where you might need to ask and hope they have the info, and then finding the matching hardware.. i got a airtac solenoid and the threads are 1/8 BSP vs NPT, that was fun to find a way to crossover, luckily 8mm and 5/16 are the same tube size.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

it does look like both come with the top mounting nut


----------



## BMW67 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Gusta,

Here is a link to a pdf document that gives you all the dimensional data for both cylinders. Yes you have an 8mm thread.

http://www.pneunion.com/uploads/File/mal cylinder.pdf

And here is a link to McMaster-Carr. Just select the Metric Double-Acting Round Body Air Cylinders, then scroll to the bottom of the page to see the accessories available. The mounting and rod end parts for the 20mm bore will fit your both of your cylinders.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-air-cylinders/=zb1s2k

Hope that helps. Verify all sizes for the proper fit before you order your parts.


----------



## goosta (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help guys! I really appreciate it!


----------

